# Anubias Congensis Dead Leaves



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Some of the leaves on my anubias congensis are dying off. They have been planted for a few months now. My substrate is peat/sand/PC Select. I do not dose ferts. See sig for lighting set up. Lights on a bit less that 10hrs/day. The swords are doing well and the jungle val and anacharis are groing like weeds.

Any thoughts? Is it a nutrient issue or something else?










^ cut this off one of the anubias right before taking the picture.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

You do know about the Rhizome. "Aquarium Plants in this category include Java Fern's and Anubia's. They have a rhizome which grows and spreads with new leaves over time. These plants have roots trailing from the rhizome that can be planted in the substrate or attached to rocks or driftwood. Do not bury the Rhizome in the substrate, only the roots."

To give credit where credit is due I copied the quote from the AC Tropical Fish aquarium forum. I think Lady Hobbs was the author. She said it better than I could.

DLH
__________________


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was under under impression that this variety could be buried. Hmm I'm going to have to look into this. Thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does it get new leaf growth? Have you supplemented with any type of fertilization?


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Does it get new leaf growth? Have you supplemented with any type of fertilization?


Yes, it does grow new leaves. Slowly, but new growth has formed. Have not used any supplimented ferts.


----------

